# VIR - Viridis Clean Energy



## bloomy88 (22 October 2008)

I bought Viridis stocks at the beginning of the year for 70c.
I liked the fact that they were in an industry for the future, ie clean energy, and the fact they pay a healthy dividend.
Today their price closed at 52c.
I was just wondering if anyone had any thoughts on the share and whether it is worth keeping it for the future....
Thank you to anyone who participates
Cheers


----------



## bloomy88 (14 April 2009)

*Re: VIR - Viridis*

Been a while since i've revisited VIR. Looking to stay in them for the long term though, many small caps have been hard hit by the current market (they also take longer to recover)

Have been traveling sideways at around 27c for the last week, so hoping they have no consolidated and start to head upwards soon.

VIR announced a maiden profit in the first half (only thanks to gains on FX hedges) 

Any opinions on VIR?

Cheers
Bloomy


----------



## Datsun Disguise (14 April 2009)

*Re: VIR - Viridis*

Hey Bloomy - what are your thoughts on VIR? Can you give us a run down on what they do, what makes them better than their competitors etc? Some idea of market cap, liquidity, institutional holders might be of interest as well.

Cheers,
DD.


----------



## olindah (23 February 2011)

*Viridis Clean Energy - VIR*

This company went into Voluntary Administration beginning of the month. 
Does anyone know whether there is any hope for the shareholders to receive their money back ?


----------



## olindah (23 February 2011)

bloomy88 said:


> I bought Viridis stocks at the beginning of the year for 70c.
> I liked the fact that they were in an industry for the future, ie clean energy, and the fact they pay a healthy dividend.
> Today their price closed at 52c.
> I was just wondering if anyone had any thoughts on the share and whether it is worth keeping it for the future....
> ...




Did you ever sell them, I bought some a year ago and now the company is in Voluntary Administration ???


----------

